# This Weekend Menu 9/22 to 24/2006



## Finney (Sep 21, 2006)

:?: What kind of seafood you stuffing into that pork?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm deep frying a turkey on Sunday. I've got a couple of buddies coming over to watch the game.


----------



## john pen (Sep 22, 2006)

Loading a couple of butts on the WSM for friday dinner, country style ribs on the grill down at camp on Saturday night, my Dads awesome spagetti sauce on rigattoni's on Sunday.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 22, 2006)

Friday Night: Grilled chicken
Saturday: Ribs
Sunday: left over spaghetti and the Browns game!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 22, 2006)

4 butts and 6 chickens, making pulled pork with Spzezial Szauce and pulled chicken for customers.  I was hoping I was out of this cooking for other people business, but they found me.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm deep frying a turkey on Sunday. I've got a couple of buddies coming over to watch the game.



Careful there buddy:

http://www.safetycenter.navy.mil/photo/ ... to63_1.htm

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... fryer+fire


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 22, 2006)

Buffalo Steaks with Wolfe Bold for Saturday
4 Slabs of ribs for Sunday, all 4 slabs with a different rub
2 butts for my brother and sister-in-law as well
Bye Week for the Chiefs so no football but a Chase race in Dover on Sunday


----------



## allie (Sep 22, 2006)

Sounds great guys! I really haven't given it a lot of thought past tonight.  I'm making beef and noodles.  I have to go to the grocery store to get some meats so who knows what we'll end up with!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 22, 2006)

Saturday... breakfast in Tijauna, Mexico. Lunch... Not sure yet. Dinner at Petco Park while enjoying a Padres game. Gonna get fat on hotdogs and beer. 

Sunday...breakfast at some joint by the house.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 22, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Saturday... breakfast in Tijauna, Mexico. Lunch... Not sure yet. Dinner at Petco Park while enjoying a Padres game. Gonna get fat on hotdogs and beer.
> 
> Sunday...breakfast at some joint by the house.



Helen bring me something back from Mehico!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 22, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Saturday... breakfast in Tijauna, Mexico. Lunch... Not sure yet. Dinner at Petco Park while enjoying a Padres game. Gonna get fat on hotdogs and beer.
> 
> Sunday...breakfast at some joint by the house.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":2lmhm5k5]Saturday... breakfast in Tijauna, Mexico. Lunch... Not sure yet. Dinner at Petco Park while enjoying a Padres game. Gonna get fat on hotdogs and beer.
> 
> Sunday...breakfast at some joint by the house.



Helen bring me something back from Mehico![/quote:2lmhm5k5]

I'm just hoping brother doesn't crap out and doesn't want to go at the last minute. Cause...I know you want those leather sandals...BAD!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 22, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo":3hn0kio9]I'm deep frying a turkey on Sunday. I've got a couple of buddies coming over to watch the game.[/quote]
> 
> Careful there buddy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 22, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> We were going to fry a turkey at the firehouse once, but before we put the turkey in the fryer we got a run. When we got back we discovered that someone stole the turkey plus 24 chicken halfs right off of the pit? At least we turned the fire off before we left. BTW, it was a false alarm.



Man, how many meals have we (firefighters) been interupted.  Its a rare occasion that we make it all the way through a meal without a call.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 22, 2006)

I have to work all weekend.
Tonight was pizza, the rest of the weekend is up in the air.
I hope to cook something outside Sunday. 
I'd like to try something different, either grilled or smoked. Give me some  's guy's.


Nick, I worked on a house a few years back. $1 million $ home.
The owner deep fried a turkey in his garage and burnt the place to the ground   I'm sure youv'e cooked one like that before. But be careful. The thing I noticed that people do is dump the cold bird into the oil too fast.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 23, 2006)

Think I will prob cook canned corned beef hash and eggs again.  If you cover it with Pace Picante sauce it sorta like eating steak. 


bigwheel


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 23, 2006)

I just lit the pit. I'm going to put on 50 slabs of St. Louis's for some catering on Wednesday( sub's and suppliers of the construction company I work for) and in two weeks( rehearsal party). We will cook the pork butts at Oinktoberfest for the rehearsal party. Tomorrow  I'll vac-pack the ribs for the rehearsal party.


----------

